# Looking for a good foreground cover/moss



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm looking for a good foreground plant, something that carpets the tank. Like in the picture below. Any Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

That kinda looks like Marsilea crenata or something in the clover family.

Hemianthus callitrichoides looks great, but is a PITA to plant. Not to mention it likes high light and co2. Glosso is in the same category as HC.

You could also go with grass looking plants, such as: microsword, Echinodorus tenellus, dwarf hairgrass, or Dwarf Sag.

Just depends on your setup and how tall you want the plants to be.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mosses wont do a ground cover well.hc like mentioned, riccia, clovers, hairgrass, dwarf sag.

Most fine ground cover like that will require high light and co2. Something like dwarf sag or micro swords are a good alternitive for a forground plant, They grow abit to large for small tanks, but would do will in larger tanks. They look more like actual grass then a flat green mat, but its a forground plant none the less. If you want an ada quality tank you will need some nice gear to keep some more advanced plants that require more then just a lightstrip.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

i have done moss with egg crate on the floor and it worked great. As long as you know where the un eaten food has gone and u can reach it your ok. Well until its fully grown in then you wont have to worry cuz it will just sit on top of the moss.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

it looks sweet but you always got to rember" how am i going to keep this tank clean",, it becomes a real bitch,,


----------

